# Big Humpty & the Medlock culvert, Manchester - Sept 2013



## PaulPowers (Sep 13, 2013)

For the first time in a long while I was able to take my break in Manchester and as I was just on top of it I nipped down to Big Humpty and the Medlock Culvert.

Big Humpty is a victorian brick culvert and to be honest that's pretty much all there is to it, the culvert section is relatively short but it's worth going through if you're heading to the Medlock culvert.

Big Humpty 





































*Medlock Culvert*​


> The Medlock Culvert was built to re-direct the Medlock River in Manchester, after a series of floods, the worst being in 1872 where the flooding was so bad it literally tore bodies out of graves in the nearby cemetery, sending around 76 corpses floating away.
> 
> The culvert is constructed of various stone and brickwork, and incorporates street drainage and a water drain off for the nearby Rochdale Canal. The culvert starts in Phillips Park.















































​


----------



## Infraredd (Sep 13, 2013)

Love the staircase, second to last shot - very eerie


----------



## LENNY147 (Sep 14, 2013)

Love this place, cheers for posting


----------



## Catmandoo (Sep 15, 2013)

What a fantastic structure!


----------



## krela (Sep 17, 2013)

I love those brick paved uncovered culverts, there's something about them that really appeals.


----------



## night crawler (Sep 18, 2013)

Brilliant post though was that part of a headstone you showed or an old memorial


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 18, 2013)

it's part of a headstone, hopefully it was washed down in a flood

There's a couple down there


----------



## Walrus75 (Sep 21, 2013)

PaulPowers said:


> Big Humpty
> 
> 
> 
> ​



That's bloody marvellous, a damn sight prettier than anything you'd get nowadays.


----------

